# Galerie Bild upload



## Charly1964 (30. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche vergeblich ein Bild in der Galerie hochzuladen, bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung:
Sorry, Charly1964: Dateifehler: Datei nicht vorhanden, zu groß oder hat einen falschen MIME Typ.
habe die Größe bereits mit Adobe verkleinert auf 297kb.

was mache ich falsch?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Galerie Bild upload*

Hi Matthias,
ist auch die Auflösung passend?
Sollte am besten 1024 X xxx haben.


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Galerie Bild upload*



Charly1964 schrieb:


> ich versuche vergeblich ein Bild in der Galerie hochzuladen, bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung:
> Sorry, Charly1964: Dateifehler: Datei nicht vorhanden, zu groß oder hat einen falschen MIME Typ.
> habe die Größe bereits mit Adobe verkleinert auf 297kb.
> 
> ...



Im Upload-Fenster steht:
Maximale Größe 	249,0 KB
Maximale Dimensionen 	1.028 x 1.028 Pixel

Vielleicht ist es die Größe.


----------



## Charly1964 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Galerie Bild upload*

@PeterBoden
bei mir im Uploadfenster standen leider keine angaben zur Bildgröße.
werd es noch mal mit diesen Werten versuchen.


----------



## Charly1964 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Galerie Bild upload*

so, nun hat es geklappt, Danke für die Antworten

gruß
Matthias


----------

